# Charleston



## battalion51 (Jan 21, 2003)

Recently I took a little trip to Charleston with my Mom (it was her first time on a train). We took 98 up to CHS from FTL and 97 on the return (same on board crew bot ways). After we boarded at FTL I went up and spoke with the Sleeper Att who I'm good friends with. He said he had empty rooms in his car so we were more than welcome to stay in one of the emptys up to CHS (just don't mess up the bed), but if for some odd reason all of the other 9 empty rooms on the train sold we'd have to move back to the coaches (FAT chance). We ate lunch and dinner in the Diner. At lunch a friend of mine joined us (this way my Mom would see he's not an axe murder and I could hang out with him during my stays in ORL). The trip was fairly normal with no major problems along the way. We ran right on time and were off the train and with our luggage by 2020. I went over to the Hertz phone and called the Hertz pick up over at the airport for the shuttle. We were told to take a Cab to the airport and we would be reimbursed. So we got in the cab for the short drive over to the Charleston International Airport. We picked up our car and went straight for the Hampton Inn Airport-North Charleston, and subsequently sacked out.

The next morning we woke up at about 0845 and went to have our Continental Breakfast, like all Continental Breakfasts it was satisfactory, but nothing to write home about (so instead I'm writing it to you :lol: ). We returned to our room where we got ready for the day, but ended up watching Miss Congeniality on HBO (great movie). Following this we got in the car and drove down to Mount Pleasant to see if we could go to Fort Sumter. The next boat to Fort Sumter wasn't until 1330, so we decided to go visit the de-comissioned USS Yorktown instead. You really get a different perspective on life on a Aircraft Carrier once you've been on one, because it's freakin small. Following this we drove back over to Downtown Charleston to see the historic houses and what not. We ended up eating a late lunch at Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. (yes Forrest Gump is extremely involved here). As I walked back to our car, I noticed what appeared to be rails in the road (if you want to check it out, they are on Church St. south of Market St.). Next we went back up town to find a Pharmacy to getme some Claritin, because I forgot mine and didn't want to find a drug store and then find it closed. We ended up at a small reigonal Drugstore called Kerr Drugs that was right on the CSX A-Line. I was able to catch one Q Train from the crossing. As we crossed back over to find more good train watch spots I saw another Q Train (great job scanner who was set to the Yard, Road, and Dispatch Channels). So we made a Beeline up town, as I knew the train had to battle slow speeds due to the grade. We ended up right behind some businesses that dot US17 north of Ashley Phosphate Rd. and it was right at the Grade Signal/Intermediate so I knew I hadn't missed them. Following that train we headed over to Ryan's for a light meal, as we weren't ravenously hungry because we'd eaten lunch four hours earlier. We decided to call it a night after that, as we were both tired and had to be up at 0515 to return the car and be back at the station for 97.

0515 the phone rings and we know it's time to pack it in. I take a quick shower before we head out and are on our way by 0600. We return the car to the airport and take a cab back over to the station. Upon arrival we discover our train is 40 minutes late, which would put them right on par with the regular schedule over the temporary schedule for the track work. As we check our bags I hear an airhorn, and know I missed a video oppurtunity. The train comes to a slow halt as it has just left Benett Yard. I hear over the scanner that the train has a BO brake rod 64 cars back. The car inspector isn't on duty yet. The crew goes on the law in two hours and has to make it to Florence. They decide to park the train at Benett and give the crew alternate transportation to FLO. So I was able to get a few pics with the Dig Cam before 97 arrived. The trip south was enjoyable except for twenty minutes in the hole for 98, and the drop of signals for 1/2 hour, making us 1 hour late into Fort Lickadale. All in all an enjoyable trip but I would recommend you definitely get a rental car, and stay at the Hampton Inn Airport-North Charleston as it is within a mile of Seven Mile Yard (NS), Benett Yard (CSX), and Amtrak Train Station on the A-Line.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the report Chief, sounded like a nice getaway. Wish I had the ability to be as familar with the crews as you are (i.e. a Northeast Railpass  )


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 21, 2003)

The day that Amtrak introduces a NE Railpass Viewliner is the day Amtrak folds.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 21, 2003)

I know, I'm just saying I wish I could afford to ride Amtrak as frequently as you do.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm loving every minute of it. One thing that is sort of funny though is to hear various peoples opinion of other people. I catch myself wondering what they say about me. Oh well.


----------



## gswager (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm wondering on how your mom feel about the trip on Amtrak for the first time? Is she becoming an Amtrak nuts?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the report. I hope your mom enjoyed it. I know you have traveled with your father in the past....did he enjoy it? Glad your mom got to see what a sleeper is like...she must have liked that.

I have only been to Charleston once and a bad storm blew in, causing me to cut short my trip.....have always wanted to go back and hopefully will some day.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 22, 2003)

My Mom was very impressed with Amtrak. The sleeper was about what she expected (we were in Room 12), so it was a little bumpier than the Room 2 we'll have when we go to Baltimore this summer. She was most impressed with the food in the Dining car because she was expecting lounge car type meals. GOod thing they take Visa in the Dining Car.


----------

